# Brain Fog...



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, it's Reborn again. So, as long as I've had DP, I've had pretty bad brain fog and an almost blank mind 24/7. It's been pretty bad, but I somehow still managed to finish university, go out with friends and work a few part-time jobs. This past weekend, for no reason at all,my brain suddenly started to feel like it's been shutting down immensely! My mind is even more blank to the point where speaking is a real struggle and my attention is shot. I literally have no short-term memory and what's worse is that I'm constantly disoriented. I rarely leave the house now because I get lost so easily, everything looks unfamiliar and bizarre. I can't even remember how to drive. Even when I see my friends or whatch movies that I've seen many times before it's like I'm looking at them for the first time and can't make sense of it.

Anyway, I've heard a few people complain about things looking unfamiliar on this site, but I'm just wondering if starting antipsychotics is worth a try. I've tried B vitamins and a bunch of other stuff that TommyGunz mentioned in that really great post a while back, but they haven't helped at all. (Sorry, if these sentences don't make sense I'm surprised I even know how to form words anymore lol.)


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

P.S. Could this be Delirium?


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Reborn-

I've experienced the brain fog and unfamiliarness at varying degrees over the years. As far as the brain fog goes, i've had success with drinking coconut oil (seriously, research it) as well as taking Focus Formula and/or other acetylcholine boosting supplements. But the Focus Formula has a pretty good variety of supplements that help with the attention span aspect as well......has DHA, Huperzine A, Vinpocetine and several other things. Anyway, I also read a post a little while ago where one guy had success with something called Alpha Brain. These blends are usually pretty good. The only thing you may have to keep an eye on is the amount of DMAE in the supplement. Some people can get really figity from this. I used to myself, but after a couple weeks, it subsided. Coconut oil and/or high quality fish oils are good as well. Do some research on the neurotransmitter acetylcholine and the brain fog issue will make sense. Best of luck


----------

